# Swollen Tendon in Wrist



## TimothyJamesF (30 Nov 2009)

I'm currently facing a fitness/medical dilemma.
I injured my wrist in the gym in late August and went to my family doctor.
Any movement in my wrist became painful and my range of motion was drastically restricted.
They diagnosed me as having swelled tendons in my wrist.
I returned in October when the pain and movement did not cease.
My doctor recommended Chiropractic therapy, but I don't have the finances to afford it. 
It is now almost December and my fitness has been steadily declining due to this injury.
I want to be able to perform at my peak on exercises, however I'm only a new reservist.
Any suggestions for a course of action to fix my medical/fitness dilemma?
I'd greatly appreciate it.

Pte. Ferguson
Weapons Technician (Land) Reservist
33rd Svc Bn.
Halifax, NS


----------



## medicineman (30 Nov 2009)

Ask your doctor to send you to a physiotherapist - a few sessions at least should be covered by your provincial health care plan.  That's your likely best course of action - I can't and won't recommend anything else over the internet.  Well that, and modifying what you're doing to stay fit - there should be something you can do to keep up your cardio for instance.

Good luck.

MM


----------



## Occam (30 Nov 2009)

I'll second medicineman's recommendation for physio - I'm not a doctor, but I'm curious as to why they'd recommend a chiropractor.

I just went through physio for the same problem, and between reducing use for a few days with the use of a brace and icing as much as possible, and some simple exercises that the physiotherapist gave me - I was as good as new in a few weeks.  You need to see the physiotherapist though to completely diagnose the problem and get targetted exercises.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (30 Nov 2009)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Ask your doctor to send you to a physiotherapist - *a few sessions at least should be covered by your provincial health care plan.*  That's your likely best course of action . . .



While being referred to a physiotherapist is probably the best COA, the OP will most likely have to assume responsibility for any costs.  In Nova Scotia (like an increasing number of other provinces) physiotherapy services provided in a private practice setting are not covered by provincial health insurance.  There may be publically funded clinics outside a hospital, but they are usually for specific purposes (e.g. stroke or cardiac rehab, joint replacement, other conditions that are a continuation of care that commenced in a hospital).

From the NS College of Physiotherapists
http://nsphysio.com/Frequently_Asked_Questions.html


> Who pays for the physiotherapy service?
> 
> The funding for physiotherapy services varies. *Treatments provided in a hospital setting are generally covered by provincial health insurance plans*. Many extended health benefit insurance policies cover physiotherapy services but the percentage of coverage and the number of treatments varies from policy to policy. Some insurers allow physiotherapists in private practices to bill the insurer directly rather than billing the client. The best thing to do is check with your own insurer and see what exactly their policy is before you make your first visit. The clinic should have their fees for service posted for you to see.



A private physio clinic
http://www.straitareaphysio.com/faqs/index.html


> How are Cost covered?
> The costs vary depending on the services required. When booking an appointment the cost for the service will be disclose at that time. Services are covered by several different sources.
> 
> MSI: *The Nova Scotia provincial health plan does NOT cover services in a private facility*.


----------



## Occam (30 Nov 2009)

Since it was an injury sustained by a Cl A reservist while carrying out fitness activities, is it possible treatment could carried out at Stad hospital?


----------



## George Wallace (30 Nov 2009)

Occam said:
			
		

> Since it was an injury sustained by a Cl A reservist while carrying out fitness activities, is it possible treatment could carried out at Stad hospital?



As long as it was an 'Authorised Activity'.  Best bet is to check with your OR and ensure that that activity was documented on your BFT form, or CF Expres form.  They will also be able to give you the proper advice as to go about getting in to visit a Military MO, and what documentation from your Doctor will be required.


----------



## TimothyJamesF (1 Dec 2009)

I will check in with a physiotherapist.

That seems like a sound COA.  Unfortunately it was not during an 'Authorized Activity'; the injury was sustained in the gymnasium on my own time and not on a base gym either.

Thank you for all the advice.


----------



## Occam (1 Dec 2009)

TimothyJamesF said:
			
		

> Unfortunately it was not during an 'Authorized Activity'; the injury was sustained in the gymnasium on my own time and not on a base gym either.



I would still check with your unit orderly room.  From the little bit of looking around I did today, I'm pretty sure the way it works is that since you're expected to maintain a certain level of fitness as a member of the CF, even approved fitness activities conducted "on your own time" which result in an injury would still count as a service-related injury.  As George mentioned, if you were running or weight training (for example), and those activities are checked off on your last CF Expres form, then you're covered.  If you were rock climbing on one of those indoor walls, then I think you're out of luck.

Check with your OR and be sure.  You might just be lucky enough to get your treatment done through the CF.


----------



## TimothyJamesF (11 Jan 2010)

I know this is bringing up a dead topic, but I just wanted to say thank you for all the advice.

My wrist is functioning much better now.


----------



## Occam (11 Jan 2010)

TimothyJamesF said:
			
		

> I know this is bringing up a dead topic, but I just wanted to say thank you for all the advice.
> 
> My wrist is functioning much better now.



Was your treatment covered through CF Health Services, or did you have to seek treatment through civilian means?


----------



## TimothyJamesF (12 Jan 2010)

Civilian means.

Seeing as everything was closing down for Christmas, and I wanted to be good as new in January.  It suprisingly healed quickly, one and a half weeks.


----------

